# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  My tadpoles are not growing?!?

## crazyfroglady

Hi I'm new here  :Big Grin:  I have 4 fbt, 4 african clawed frogs, and a bunch of green frog tadpoles.
My little cousin brought me a bunch of green frog tadpoles a wile back (about three and a half months ago) I've kept them in a 5 gallon tank. I've been feeding them boiled lettuce and crushed pelleted frog food. They have been eating the food, but not growing AT ALL! After doing extensive research, it seems like they should have grown a little, and started to grow their back legs. I've tried Everything. Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks-Mel

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF Mel.  GF tadpoles born after mid-July will stay as is until next season and can top out size between 2.8 to 3.6 cm.  Myself would just ensure water conditions are right by conducting proper water changes with dechlorinated tap and not overfeeding.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Craigthefrog1

Hi, 
Congrats on your taddies!
 It's kinda the same as me. I got my tadpoles at the start of October and it's nearly Christmas and I still har a few who are still taddies. Just make sure you don't overfeed them and give them wood or somthing non toxic to sit on- I found that a few of my taddies died of exhaustion trying to get up to the top of the water. It does take time, so don't worry. Hope that this was a help. Good luck!

----------


## crazyfroglady

Ok great  :Big Grin:  so are you saying that I have to wait till spring? I have just been feeding them when ever their food is gone. (Normally like every other day) I do a 25% water change daily.

----------


## Carlos

> Ok great  so are you saying that I have to wait till spring? I have just been feeding them when ever their food is gone. (Normally like every other day) I do a 25% water change daily.


Exactly  :Big Grin:  !  25-50% water change daily with no filter is about right.  Make sure water is same temp to avoid possible shock.  Leaving uneaten food in water can quickly foul tank.  Recommend feed small amounts once or twice a day so that all food is eaten in 15 minutes or less.  Can also add a veggie type fish flake (i.e. spirulina) to diet. 

As soon as tads start metamorphosing and get rear legs, is time to lower water level and either tip tank, or provide plants so they can get out of water when they get the front legs.  Baby froglets are susceptible to drying and are better off in a quarantine type tank with damp unprinted paper towels for substrate.

----------


## Craigthefrog1

Yea. Don't worry they should be getting back legs soon.  Keep going with the water changing: My tadpoles died because I didn't change their water.

----------


## herpdoc

temperature also greatly affects growth

----------

